# Lookin for Loveland tix if good for Thurs. 3/27



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Got family coming into town. Are Loveland tix good for 3/27? If so I'm looking for any extras that may be floating around the Denver area. If ypu havea couple, please PM or call me at 303. 45six. 19eight one.

Thanks!

-AH


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Get 2 for one coupons from
Shell gas stations. Not valid in Sundays.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks Dave! I've been hitting the Shell stations but March 27th is the last blackout date. Are the 4-pack tickets blacked out on the 27th? If not, does anyone have any 4-pack tickets they're willing to let go of? I need two and will come pick them up in the Denver area (cash).

Thanks!

-AH


----------

